# Poisoning your water supply: Wolverine World Wide, Hush Puppy



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/09/wolverine_beltline_landfill_pf.html

Another disappointment: WWW (mfr and seller of hunting boots and apparel) has partnered with, anti hunting organization, Humane Society. WWW offers discount on merchandise when consumer makes a donation to the Humane Society.

If www wants to be Anit Hunting, I want to be Anti www.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

"If www wants to be Anti Hunting, I want to be Anti www." You & I both. Thanks for the link. I had heard about this. Much gratitude for the link....
Here's another little HSUS tidbit...
Dogs Die in HSUS “Care” in New Hampshire
_Oct 10, 2017 09:56 am_

Big news broke this summer when 84 Great Danes were seized from a New Hampshire woman’s mansion. She was charged with animal cruelty, and her trial starts next week. But whether she is found guilty or not, the “care” of the animals by the Humane Society of the United States is drawing scrutiny following several […]

Read in browser »


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Just A Girl said:


> http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2017/09/wolverine_beltline_landfill_pf.html
> 
> Another disappointment: WWW (mfr and seller of hunting boots and apparel) has partnered with, anti hunting organization, Humane Society. WWW offers discount on merchandise when consumer makes a donation to the Humane Society.
> 
> If www wants to be Anit Hunting, I want to be Anti www.


Where did you find information that Wolverine Worldwide offers a discount on merchandise when a consumer makes a donation to the Humane Society? And which humane society is it?
I looked on the Wolverine Worldwide website and did a Google search. The only place I saw anything about a discount like that is in your post.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

*Toxic past surfaces in west Michigan*

http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne...west-michigan-toxic-past-wolverine/107182686/


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

All of the GR area TV stations have been covering this for quite a while. It just keeps growing and growing.


----------

